# Babywearing Coat?



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

What companies make these? I've seen two so far, but want to shop around for one. TIA


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

There is Suse's Kinder Coat : www.suseskinder.com
This is sold at a couple of different places

Mamajacket: sold at www.attachedtobaby.com

Felix Pera Coat: sold at www.peppermint.com

Then there are ponchos like the Mamaponcho and Aiska poncho

New on the market is a Nori babywearing vest

I used the Japanese Weekend Mama Coat when my dd was smaller and I was only doing front carries. This winter I'll be doing more back carries so I am getting a Kinder Coat

Hth!


----------



## mlis (Apr 19, 2002)

LOVE my Nori

www.togetherbe.com


----------

